# Is it safe to Ace an aggressive broodmare?



## Charlotte123 (Apr 7, 2012)

We have encountered a couple mares so aggressive they are a danger to the stallion and handlers, breaking kicking hobbles and ignoring mild twitches... Though AI is an acceptable solution, albeit much more expensive, AI is not always a ready option here.

I heard that Ace, a drug also used prior to having a horse's teeth floated, is also a safe option for covering uncooperative mares. Does anyone know if Ace effects the fertility of a mare, administered in a small dose prior to breeding? Has anyone used this method before?

Thanks in advance for sharing breeding wisdom...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why would you want to breed on that temperament? What about a mare like that makes it worth it to chance giving the foal her bad attitude?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

In all honesty, if I had a mare that had such a horrible temperament that she was unsafe to handle and/or breed, I wouldn't be breeding her at all.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Charlotte123 said:


> We have encountered a couple mares so aggressive they are a danger to the stallion and handlers, breaking kicking hobbles and ignoring mild twitches... Though AI is an acceptable solution, albeit much more expensive, AI is not always a ready option here.
> 
> I heard that Ace, a drug also used prior to having a horse's teeth floated, is also a safe option for covering uncooperative mares. Does anyone know if Ace effects the fertility of a mare, administered in a small dose prior to breeding? Has anyone used this method before?
> 
> Thanks in advance for sharing breeding wisdom...


Why are you breeding a mare like that. Even if they are great bred. They may teach that behavior to there foal. May not even let you get up to the foal.
Personaly i wouldnt use ace on a horse just to breed it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Second to the poor choice of breeding a mare like that, no it isn't safe to Ace her for the breeding. That sedates her just enough that the risk of her falling and injuring both her and the stud is just too high.


----------



## Charlotte123 (Apr 7, 2012)

Some performance mares produce valuable offspring in the show ring, regardless of temperament. It is a shame to see talent die with a mare simply because she is an uncooperative breeder.

Has anyone used Ace on a broodmare before?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I've used Ace Promazene, but it's tricky. You have to keep the horse absolutely calm for one hour for it to take effect, or else it doesn't work.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Charlotte123 said:


> Some performance mares produce valuable offspring in the show ring, regardless of temperament. It is a shame to see talent die with a mare simply because she is an uncooperative breeder.


That's what I thought. A lot of show stock is nasty and unmanageable, but they have talents a breeder wants to keep producing.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Charlotte123 said:


> Some performance mares produce valuable offspring in the show ring, regardless of temperament. It is a shame to see talent die with a mare simply because she is an uncooperative breeder.
> 
> Has anyone used Ace on a broodmare before?


Sorry for my comment. I took it as if the horse wasnt even good around humans, or other horses.
Most people who ask about stuff like this have horses that are untouched, and expect the foals to be normal with a dam who is a hellian that wont even let humans up to it.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

Equine
Acepromazine can be administered by the intramuscular route, taking effect within 30–45 minutes, or may be given intravenously, taking effect within 15 minutes. Sedation usually lasts for 1–4 hours, although some horses may feel the effects for up to 24 hours. The standard dose is highly variable, depending upon the desired effect following administration. An oral gel formulation is also available (Sedalin gel). The dosage by this route is also highly variable, but it is generally accepted that the recommended dose will give moderate sedation in most horses.
In the UK, acepromazine is not authorised for use in horses intended for human consumption.[6] In equine surgery, premedication with acepromazine has been shown to reduce the perianaesthetic mortality rate,[7] although the reasons for this are unclear.
Additionally, acepromazine is used as a vasodilator in the treatment of laminitis, where an oral dose equivalent to "mild sedation" is commonly used, although the dose used is highly dependent on the treating veterinarian. It is also sometimes used to treat a horse experiencing Equine Exertional Rhabdomyolysis.
[edit]Precautions when using in horses
Acepromazine is a prohibited class A drug under FEI rules, and its use is prohibited or restricted by many other equestrian organizations. It can be detected in the blood for 72–120 hours, although repeated doses may make it remain present for several months.
Side effects are not common, but the use of acepromazine in stallions is usually considered contraindicated due to the risk of paraphimosis and priapism.
Acepromazine should not be used in horses dewormed with piperazine. It lowers blood pressure, and should therefore be used with caution in horses that are experiencing anemia, dehydration, shock, or colic.

more or less what it says in plumb's veterinary drug handbook.

it does not effect fertility. too bad it won't permanently affect temperament...

EDIT: I have more commonly seen Xylazine used in large animal medicine. Just another option.


----------



## Charlotte123 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for the detailed response arrowsaway! I will definitely look into that. Thanks everyone for comments!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

You do not have to even give a shot. It is just as effective if you put a little in the corner of a horse's mouth. IV is fastest. IM or orally are about the same -- 30 to 40 minutes. 2 hours it is at its peak.

Are you sure the mares are ready to breed? There is something to be said for a mare being in a 'standing heat'. Many mares will kick if they are in an early transitional spring heat. These extended heats are usually not fertile until the last day or two -- easy to tell AFTER the fact.

I would never breed a kicking mare unless I knew for sure (confirmed by US or palpation) that the mare was about to ovulate. Most kickers are just not ready to bread. 

A good pasture stud will carefully tease them and walk away.


----------

